# Speedpaint Betta Art



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Technically a gift, not a commission, and I decided to try speed painting. For those curious, I advise looking it up because I honestly don't understand all of it. What I do know is that I winged this and love how it came out, despite my own shock. 










Oldfishlady's beautiful boy in her display pic - thanks so much for the recipe OFL!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! Your abilities baffle me sometimes...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

^^; Thank you, though you can ask SkyeWillow who watched the stream...I was just whipping out paint tools and going at it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

"Vonderball" He exclaimed with great relish!! (but no ketchup)

Loooove it! You should totally do this more often ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I just might. I need to start making my pictures fit int eh frame though -facepalm- I hate it when tails or dorsals seem short cause I get too excited and just splash paint instead of taking a liiiiittle time to plan it


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Sy how do you make your drawings? Is there any good apps for phone, iPod, or iPad? I can't find any


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine are done with a wacom tablet at my desktop. I use Photoshop Photo Editor (came with the wacom tablet) and GIMP which is free. 

I've heard of people using different versions of GIMP or Sai on tablets, but finding it a little tricky to get used to. I honstly dont have any experience with app art programs, cuz my iphone would be too small for my patience xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> I just might. I need to start making my pictures fit int eh frame though -facepalm- I hate it when tails or dorsals seem short cause I get too excited and just splash paint instead of taking a liiiiittle time to plan it


start with tails/dorsals?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You saw me start with the tail tho xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

right.. hmmm....


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

xD I just tend not to care that I'm off the canvas and onto the wall or floor or desk....


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's so beautiful....:shock:
Very nice job!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks =)


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome! It turned out great.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!! My hosh, LG! Who is thst in your display pic?!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been oogling that fish all day too!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Rainbow. A marble thats losing color fast too just like Chuck Norris is as well. Some of my nicest fish are losing color a few too few...gaining but these marbles can drive you nuts cuz they can look great...lose color look bland..then you hope for a gene to move so they look good again...hard to sell cuz fish might change on the way especially if they get cold it seems or stress. It kind of makes sense when you read how marbles came about in the first place, fish sent from a state prison inmate got cold on the way to a betta expert and were forever changed.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Definitely makes sense, SOOO jealous of those colors tho! 

So not sure if I told anyone but Sky, but I'm thinking of in May I might break and just buy an EE HMPK off AB, but now seeing your display....not so sure. I just dont have enough time or space for all the fish I'd want xD 

But I think I definitely want to find a striking fish.


----------

